# Partage imprimante avec une livebox



## seb42 (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer ma livebox. Je souhaiterais l'utiliser pour partager mon imprimante entre mon mac et un pc portable.
J'ai suivi les consignes indiquées sur le site de  l'assistance orange mais mon mac n'accepte pas l'emplacement de livebox indiqué par Orange (http://livebox:631)

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci !

Seb


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 donne STP le lien pour la page d'assistance Orange que tu as utilisée.

C'est quoi le lien que tu donnes ??


----------



## seb42 (11 Août 2012)

J'ai utilisé cette page de l'assistance orange :

http://assistance.orange.fr/partager-une-imprimante-usb-avec-la-livebox-2-47.php

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2012)

Vu.

L'adresse proposée par Orange semble ne pas plaire.

Tente directement : 192.168.1.1 ou 192.168.1.1:631, au lieu de l'adresse proposée par Orange.
(sans mettre http://)

http://livebox-news.com/forums/topic463-resolu-imprimante-connectee-en-usb-sur-livebox2.html

http://entraide.orange.fr/assistanc...c-fichier-d-impression-non-accepte.html?dub=2


----------



## seb42 (12 Août 2012)

Nickel !

Merci pour les conseils désormais le mac fonctionne très bien avec l'imprimante !

Malheureusement c'est avec mon pc que je galère... (je suis un boulet...)
quand j'indique le port 631 il m'indique : _un port de ce nom existe déjà. Choisissez un autre nom de port._

Je ne sais pas comment tout cela fonctionne....

Si quelqu'un a une de fois de plus un conseil  me donner.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 essaie en mettant 192.168.1.1 et pas de port.


----------



## seb42 (12 Août 2012)

Il m'indique :
le nom de port n'est pas valide


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

C'est quel Windows ?


----------



## seb42 (12 Août 2012)

Windows vista


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Si on se fie à la page de l'assistance Orange : 

 tu as essayé en passant par "Rechercher une imprimante" (N°5 dans Vista) ? 

ou par "Sélectionner une imprimante partagée par son nom", Parcourir, ou en saisissant : \\192.168.1.1\nomdel'imprimante


----------



## seb42 (12 Août 2012)

non pas moyen de me connecter à l'imprimante...
Question bête: quel est le nom de l'imprimante à utiliser ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

C'est le "*nom de partage*" que tu peux trouver en connectant l'imprimante au Pc et en allant fouiller dans les infos concernant cette imprimante.


----------



## seb42 (14 Août 2012)

Salut,

malheureusement je suis toujours au point mort...

Si je suis les consignes Orange, Vista me refuse le port 631.
Et je n'arrive pas à retrouver l'imprimante comme me l'indique Renaud...
Je peux toujours tenter de tel à l'assistance Orange mais je suis sceptique sur leur capacité à me dépanner...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Est-ce que matériellement parlant tu pourrais utiliser l'imprimante en la laissant connectée au Mac ?

Parce que ça, ça marche. (en utilisant "Bonjour" sur le PC pour faire la configuration).

Evidemment, il faut que le Mac soit allumé pour pouvoir imprimer depuis le PC.


----------



## seb42 (15 Août 2012)

C'est tout à fait possible.
Si j'ai bien compris je laisse l'imprimante branchée au mac.
J'installe le logiciel Bonjour (que je ne connais pas) et qui va me permettre d'imprimer du pc en passant par le mac (et visiblement qui va me permettre d'échanger différents fichiers entre les deux ordis... si j'ai bien compris...)
Facile à utiliser ce logiciel ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 la manip est la suivante :

Brancher l'imprimante au Mac.

Depuis le PC, télécharger et installer "Bonjour" de Apple.

Exécuter le programme (dans sa fonction configuration imprimante) qui va tout configurer automatiquement. (trouver l'imprimante et rendre possible son utilisation depuis le PC).

Conseil : avant de faire ça, supprimer la configuration actuelle d'imprimante sur le PC car sinon cette ancienne configuration va rester la config. par défaut et la nouvelle ne marchera pas du premier coup.


----------



## seb42 (15 Août 2012)

Merci pour toutes ces infos.
Je vais tester cela (j'espère ce soir... je dois m'absenter...)
Petite question :
c'est ma livebox qui va servir de "routeur" ? mon mac et mon pc (par une cpl) sont chacun reliés à la livebox par une entrée. Cela suffit à "créer" un réseau ?
Merci encore !
Je te tiens au courant de cette install une fois chose faite


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Oui, les deux ordis sont en réseau car raccordés au même routeur (la Livebox est un modem/routeur)

Ca ne suffit pas pour dire qu'ils font du partage de fichiers, ça c'est autre chose.

Mais pour l'imprimante, "Bonjour" va normalement s'occuper de tout.

Une fois Bonjour installé, il met un raccourci sur le bureau : "Assistant imprimante Bonjour", c'est lui qu'il faut lancer pour configurer automatiquement l'imprimante.

Tu pourras même tenter de l'utiliser en laissant dans un premier temps l'imprimante branchée à la Livebox...

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL999?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## seb42 (17 Août 2012)

Salut, 

Je me suis entêté et j'ai trouvé une solution en fouillant le forum d'entraide Orange (entre nous peu actif... et je ne parle pas du support tél qui n'a pas pu m'aider...)

J'ai rentré comme adresse d'imprimante
http://livebox:631/livebox_printer 
et cela fonctionne désormais nickel

Merci pour ton aide Renaud


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 merci pour le retour.

Il est vraiment étrange que cette info soit "invisible" sur l'assistance Orange.

En tous cas je ne l'ai pas trouvée.


----------

